# Marvin Watches ....Are They Any Good ?



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

On a visit to the local marketi bought a marvin watch from what looks like late 40s early 50s it has 15 jewels and three adjustments. I was wondering whether they were any good.

i aslo bought a unicorn watch from the same guyfor around Â£1 in running order but the case looks dodgey i will put pics on later


----------



## seemore (Oct 25, 2007)

Marvin,s are well thought of along with Cyma,s Roamers etc just a bit above average.


----------



## grey (Apr 29, 2006)

Thomasr said:


> On a visit to the local marketi bought a marvin watch from what looks like late 40s early 50s it has 15 jewels and three adjustments. I was wondering whether they were any good.
> 
> i aslo bought a unicorn watch from the same guyfor around Â£1 in running order but the case looks dodgey i will put pics on later


Marvins were the choice of sportsmen and filmstars in the 1950s, in the days before bling - Stirling Moss was a Marvin wearer. Show us a pic of yours 

Graham


----------



## trim (Sep 23, 2010)

Marvin were a company with a long history - they made a lot of WWI wrist movements, I have a couple from 1914. Many of their models used in house movements, although they did have some shared developments with Electron. Besides the trench watches, I also have a very nice triple calendar from the 1950s.

Roamer, Cyma, Certina, Enicar and Marvin are all underrated makers who produced excellent quality movements of their own design in house.

Good watches. Photos would be nice.


----------



## julioa007 (Nov 2, 2011)

trim said:


> Marvin were a company with a long history - they made a lot of WWI wrist movements, I have a couple from 1914. Many of their models used in house movements, although they did have some shared developments with Electron. Besides the trench watches, I also have a very nice triple calendar from the 1950s.
> 
> Roamer, Cyma, Certina, Enicar and Marvin are all underrated makers who produced excellent quality movements of their own design in house.
> 
> Good watches. Photos would be nice.


Agree, I had a Vintage Marvin that was absolutely Amazing, Square Shape with a very thin Manual movement form the 50's... I loved the Crown similar to Rolex except for the 3 points instead of 5. Good Find, well done. :good:


----------



## Monaco (Dec 1, 2011)

Lets have a pic of it please.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

I think it is a new company these days. They have a very active Facebook page: http://www.facebook.com/MarvinWatches


----------



## shadowninja (Apr 14, 2009)

Monaco said:


> Lets have a pic of it please.


:yes:


----------

